
Model 3 production choices - RayVR
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-model-3-problems-threaten-company-future-musks-job-2018-1
======
bwang29
The article mentioned that "Tesla is striving and failing to build a pretty
simple vehicle. The Model 3 is basically an electric Honda Accord. And Honda
without noticeable effort builds and sells over 100,000 of those every single
month in the US alone.".

I've always been too afraid to ask, with all the knowledge and best practices
in car making, even consider Tesla isn't willing to hire other factories to
make the car, what exactly is costing so much more time than it seems to its
competition in terms of making car? Is it because Tesla bet too much time and
resource on a much more autonomous production line which failed to deliver?

~~~
cobookman
Honda also has multiple factories and is using tried and true technology.
Tesla on the other hand uses newer parts, technology, and manufacturing
techniques.

On the short term sure it's painful. Long term it should give them a huge
competitive advantage. So long as they can keep up demand.

